# Got my old pellet rifle fixed.



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

For years now its been jamed up. Just a few minutes ago I took it apart and shuved an entina down it a out game the two pellets that were stuck. I usually use a .22 but its fun to break out the gun I grew up with and killed my first squirrel with. It brings back good memories from when I was just a little fella. Well good hunting and be safe.]

Josh


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

that same thing happened to my rws and I pushed them ou with some wire


----------

